# please help with sick Oranda



## trixy (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello,
I have been raising Oranda's for about 6+ months. I have learned a lot about new tank cycling, water conditions, diet etc... I currently have 40 gallon tank complete with air stone (pump) bio-wheel filter and good water levels.
I normally do a water change weekly, about 10 - 15%. I would like to have a pair of Oranda's...but every time I get #2 somthing happens similar to the current scenirio....introduce fish #2, seems fine for 3-4 weeks, gets ich. I treat the ich, fish recovers. A week or two later fish #2 gets clamped fin, lethargic, as the days pass he looses bouyancee. A few more days fish #2 can no longer swim, appears to be in C shape and floats at top of tank...then dies. This has happened 3 times (once without the ich) the whole time the original fish stays healthy never gets ich or anything. 

This is a two part question, what could be going wrong and is there anything I can do to help fish #2 who is currently in last stage...flaoting and in bent C shape (so sad)?


----------



## Sock Yee (Dec 29, 2007)

Make sure that when you administer treatment, the second fish is in its own tank. 

Btw, goldfish actually requires heavy regime of water change because they just produce too much waste. As in your case, I'm afraid weekly water change may not be sufficient if you do not have power filter and most probably bacterial infections could have affected the poor fish.

Have you check the food and find out whether it is suitable? Try to combine pellets with a mix of live food. As in your case, you could also try to feed the goldfish with medicated food. I won't recommend which brand, just head over to your LFS and ask around. Hope that helps.


----------

